# Test Driving Equipment



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know a lot of people have a hard time getting their hands on target gear to try before they buy...any of you interested in offering up some stuff for people to try before they buy?
> 
> I am not really talking about trading/selling really. But lending. I know I have stuff that I don't use that I may not want to get rid of....but would be willing to let most try or borrow to see if they like it before they plunk down the ducketts... Not everyone is lucky like I am or have been that have friends that will have just about everything there is to play with at one time or another.
> 
> ...


Well, you just removed the two things I was gonna ask about... :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Well, you just removed the two things I was gonna ask about... :wink:


I told you....I am smarter then the avg bear.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Great idea! I know from past experiences that trying stuff out is great if you can, otherwise it can be a very expensive learning curve trying to find what works for you. Many nights at our local club accessories get shuffled around between bows but always manage to return to their place of origin by evenings end!:darkbeer:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I would like to try a true spot lense :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

37 views and only a few responses? :noidea:

I have no problem sending someone something to try or use....heck I have offered plenty of times...and always will


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

itchyfinger said:


> I would like to try a true spot lense :tongue:


Me 2


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't have a lot of "extra" stuff laying around, but I would do the same with what little I have.......


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I have plenty of arrows and a few stabs. Have a couple of PSE target bows. I have a sureloc supreme and a challenger that may be sold?

Don't have the truspot.

I would like to try the new Mystic with elite limbs and furious cams


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Figures BH would start this thread after selling me his Stan release........


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I would also like to test drive some 1M Mag limbs 
Cough cough jcmorgan31


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I would really like to play with a two finger back tension. Anybody gots one?? :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Figures BH would start this thread after selling me his Stan release........


Hey if I don't want it anymore...I will sell it. But if someone wants to change or try first and I have it....:wink:

Ask VaVince...I offered him that release several times before I sold it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> I would also like to test drive some 1M Mag limbs
> Cough cough jcmorgan31


Oh...you mean the ones I have on the S4


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> I would also like to test drive some 1M Mag limbs
> Cough cough jcmorgan31


:confused2: I have no mag limbs..................


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hey if I don't want it anymore...I will sell it. But if someone wants to change or try first and I have it....:wink:
> 
> Ask VaVince...I offered him that release several times before I sold it.


Calm down there big fella......it was a poke......:wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh...you mean the ones I have on the S4


I dropped my draw length down so much, I might be able to try yours out :mg:. But I prefer the furious cams over the nitrous.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> I dropped my draw length down so much, I might be able to try yours out :mg:. But I prefer the furious cams over the nitrous.


:faint: What did you do...show up to GRIVs with the wrong bow. 

How short did you go?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> :faint: What did you do...show up to GRIVs with the wrong bow.
> 
> How short did you go?


Down to 28". Feels pretty good. The test will be how fast I come back to the hinge release. So far so good. Shot a decent round this morning at the house. 70 degrees in november :mg:.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

VA Vince said:


> I have plenty of arrows and a few stabs. Have a couple of PSE target bows. I have a sureloc supreme and a challenger that may be sold?
> 
> Don't have the truspot.
> 
> I would like to try the new Mystic with elite limbs and furious cams


I have one ordered and when it comes in and I get it set up you are welcome to test drive it.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

tabarch said:


> I have one ordered and when it comes in and I get it set up you are welcome to test drive it.


Sweet, I see you have two rivers in your sig. Thats about 35 minutes from my house. Maybe we can meet up and shoot a round or 2. Not sure if they have an indoor range?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Down to 28". Feels pretty good. The test will be how fast I come back to the hinge release. So far so good. Shot a decent round this morning at the house. 70 degrees in november :mg:.


Good Lord...how are you gonna shoot that close to me in draw. What did he do move your anchor forward so the string is in front of your lips?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good Lord...how are you gonna shoot that close to me in draw. What did he do move your anchor forward so the string is in front of your lips?


I dropped it down to see how it feels before I went to the class. Griv said get it close and its a feel thing. Only problem is it kicks my elbow up a bit. Seems to feel better shoot the hinge also. You can see a pic of me in the shootoff on his site. Elbow is jacked up, but whatever works .


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> I dropped it down to see how it feels before I went to the class. Griv said get it close and its a feel thing. Only problem is it kicks my elbow up a bit. Seems to feel better shoot the hinge also. You can see a pic of me in the shootoff on his site. Elbow is jacked up, but whatever works .


I saw that...it may feel jacked way up but it doesn't look bad. Not everyones body will allow "text book" and it doesn't really matter anyway.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*You Know*

That there is osme stuff that I will not be able to try out. All because I'm left handed. I could have had some really good stuff if I had been a righty. OH well thats just the way it goes.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know a lot of people have a hard time getting their hands on target gear to try before they buy...any of you interested in offering up some stuff for people to try before they buy?
> 
> I am not really talking about trading/selling really. But lending. I know I have stuff that I don't use that I may not want to get rid of....but would be willing to let most try or borrow to see if they like it before they plunk down the ducketts... Not everyone is lucky like I am or have been that have friends that will have just about everything there is to play with at one time or another.
> 
> ...



Been doing this for a long time with my JOAD kids and guys around the shop. I got alot of stuff in the JOAD cabinets for the kids to try out. Releases, stabs, sights, lenses, arrows, side rods, rest, quivers etc.

Either that or I sell em and buy more stuff to try.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

for me arrows are what i need to try. OT2 or TAP recommends sizes, but even still they don't always fly right. Also some arrows I hear event though sized the same have different characteristics.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

target1 said:


> for me arrows are what i need to try. OT2 or TAP recommends sizes, but even still they don't always fly right. Also some arrows I hear event though sized the same have different characteristics.


You need to play with yor setup...turn the weight up and down....adjust point weight....group tune.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

VA Vince said:


> Sweet, I see you have two rivers in your sig. Thats about 35 minutes from my house. Maybe we can meet up and shoot a round or 2. Not sure if they have an indoor range?


Two Rivers does not have an indoor range but Massanutten does have a indoor range just outside of Front Royal and I also will go to Prince William every now and then to shoot. Always will be happy to shoot a couple of rounds.


----------

